# help with 360's



## jesterzjames (Jan 2, 2012)

i can get rotations but when i land my momentum wants me to keep me spinning when im on the ground. What should i do?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You should post this in the Tips and Tricks section, not in the blog section. You will get no help here. The blogs are not a help section. Hell, I'm prety sure they're barely even read.


----------



## eastcoastnative (Oct 30, 2011)

front or backside? if frontside when you get 270 keep your eyey on the landing intill you land when your riding away you should still be looking behing you at the landing for a second


----------

